# Looking for a homestead in Maine



## Permamomma (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone know of potential homesteads that will be for sale soon? Or hasn't been advertised in a more main stream way? I've exhausted all the regular routes (realtor, zillow, craigs, uncle henry, etc) Looking for word of mouth now.

Over 50 acres, within an hour of Orono Maine, mix of wood and field. 

Pluses would be house over 1800 sq ft and more than 1 bathroom, house not too close to the road, fruit trees, berry bushes, solar, passive solar, barn, mature trees, maples, sub-dividable, basement, pond/spring and organic (no commercial pesticides or fertilizers used to grow crops on the property)

Maybe it's getting to be too much for someone's folks and they'd like to move closer to town. LOL, heck we might be able to work out a trade for our completely remodeled one floor ranch in Bangor. Maybe we could help someone before they get foreclosed on.

Hubby is pretty handy and we don't have a problem with cosmetics of as long as the structure is sound. Long shot, but ya never know. If you have any leads, please let me know.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I live in that area. A lot of abandoned farmhouses around here.

Have you looked at MOFGA.net ?

I also know a realtor who specializes in off-grid remote camps.


----------



## SSJSCOTT (Oct 15, 2013)

You can be completely self sufficient on this 40 acre homestead in Oakfield MAINE for just $55,000. We have a 3 bedroom, 1 kitchen, 1 bath, 1 living room cabin and a two bedroom mobile home on an old 40 acre farm that has about ten tillable acres but it would be easy to reclaim more acreage for tilling as the entire property use to be tilled. There are rock walls all over the property as the property was cleared of rocks by old timers well over 100 years ago. We are located about five minutes from I95 but the homestead is located all by itself on a gravel road with no neighbors for a mile in both directions. The property consists of fields and mixed woods. We have spent well over $100,000 in developing the property via two septic systems, solar power, heating, pluming, driveway, barns, sheds, a 420 foot deep well (great quality drinking water - was tested) and much more. For more info go to our web site at - goodshepherdfarm.weebly.com or contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Permamomma (Mar 28, 2014)

I saw your homestead post a few months ago and like it but it is too far from my husband's job. I did sent a link of your place to a couple who were looking on Craigslist because they were looking further north. I wish you luck on buyers.


----------



## Permamomma (Mar 28, 2014)

MOFGA.net. I had not stumbled across them yet. Thank you.


----------

